# Topics > Related topics > Application software, app, apps >  Fjuul, fitness tracker app iPhone, Fjuul Capital Oy, Sipoo, Finland

## Airicist

Website - fjuul.com

vimeo.com/user28869755

facebook.com/FjuulMobile

twitter.com/fjuulapp

----------


## Airicist

See the Fjuul Fitness Tracker App in action - your easier way to an active day!
June 6, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "Fjuul Activity Tracker App Measures Exercise Intensity, Not Just Steps"

by Natasha Lomas
May 10, 2014

----------

